# Donald Duck Birthday Cake needed for sons birthday - Abu Dhabi



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

Anyone know of any decent cake makers in Abu Dhabi? Need Donald Duck birthday cake for next week.

Happyhour


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Check out House Of cakes in Dubai - maybe you could convince them to deliver - they're very, very good!

House of Cakes Dubai - birthday cakes, wedding cakes, cupcakes, cookies


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

hot breads


----------

